
What happened to stackoverflow on this question - namanaggarwal
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/45590236/running-goimports-on-save-in-goland
======
detaro
On other questions too, so I'd guess April fools? (It's April 1st in New
Zealand already)

------
mvuijlst
Early April 1st, I guess?

